# SunGold SunButter



## PieSusan (Nov 18, 2008)

For those of you with food allergies like me, there was a pretty tasty product at the fabulous food show. The best part is it is not processed on equipment that has processed tree nuts.

One of the products that I really liked at the Fabulous Food Show was sunbutter. It is a great substitute for peanut butter and those with tree nut allergies and it tastes really good. It comes in 5 varieties.
See. SunGold SunButter


----------

